# Feeling a little cheated by kindle books.



## szaxe (May 14, 2012)

Hi, sorry if this has been dealt with before.

Just bought an ebook £21 and I can't read a lot of important stuff. I can change the text size but it has important Patent application examples etc that are totally unreadable on the kindle touch.

I  tried using the book on my PC with a 17 inch screen and the images of flowcharts, patent applications are barely legible. 

The book text can be highlighted to possibly take a copy to zoom in another app, but not the images of text.

Any suggestions, 

Regards Szaxe.


----------



## szaxe (May 14, 2012)

OK, I found out how to zoom, but it only zooms a little, not enough to read the stuff.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm afraid this is always a problem with embedded images in a book. The zoom ability is fairly limited.

If the book publisher does a poor job of converting the book, and simply includes scanned images of pages with pictures then it can be difficult.

Personally, if I'd paid that amount for a book and couldn't read it properly then I'd be asking for a refund and buy the real book instead!


----------



## szaxe (May 14, 2012)

Spent £21 on a David Pressman e book "Patent it yourself", great book but a lot of the Patent specs etc are impossible to read even with a magnifying glass. Tried it using the Kindle reader on my laptop  17" screen and still impossible.

Now I might be missing something, but I have taken these Patent Specs to as big as possible using full page and the text enlarger etc, on both the kindle and the Laptop, they are completely unreadable.

I would leave David Pressman a bad review, however this is either my stupidity or Amazons fault. They advertise this with a look inside the e book. On their reader where I bought the book it is readable, but not in the Kindle reader Amazon supply for the PC. Its the same PC I viewed their wares. Now I've paid I can't read it all except the examples on their site?

Any suggestions? I feek a bit scammed.

Regards Szaxe.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

There's a refund feature.  Use it and make a formatting comment.  They'll contact the author to correct it or reload the file or whatever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Szaxe,  i've merged your latest post about your issue with your prior one, thanks for understanding.

Betsy


----------



## szaxe (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies I will consider getting a refund. Shame really as the book is good.

Regards Szaxe.


----------

